# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  DeTeWe OpenCom 31lan (ISDN & VOIP Τ/Φ κέντρο )

## nvak

Ψάχνοντας για ένα μικρό Τηλεφωνικό κέντρο βρήκα αυτό: 
http://www.detewe-home.de/cps/rde/xchg/ ... -11259.htm
σε αυτή την τιμή :
http://www.flotterfuchs.de/produkt.asp? ... s_id=30842

Έχει κανείς ασχοληθεί με το συγκεκριμένο ή παρόμοια κέντρα ?

----------


## nc

Fritz do it better:

http://www.avm.de/en/Produkte/FRITZBox/ ... index.html

----------


## smarag

> Ψάχνοντας για ένα μικρό Τηλεφωνικό κέντρο βρήκα αυτό: 
> http://www.detewe-home.de/cps/rde/xchg/ ... -11259.htm
> σε αυτή την τιμή :
> http://www.flotterfuchs.de/produkt.asp? ... s_id=30842
> 
> Έχει κανείς ασχοληθεί με το συγκεκριμένο ή παρόμοια κέντρα ?



Είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου κάποια στιγμή ένα αλλά τα firmware που έχουν όλα αυτά ειναι σε γερμανική γλώσσα και άν δεν ξέρεις γερμανικά δέν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Νομίζω πώς αν ψάξεις τώρα μπορεί να υπάρχει firmware σε Αγγλική γλώσσα τότε που είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου δέν υπήρχε πάντως.

----------


## koem

> Ψάχνοντας για ένα μικρό Τηλεφωνικό κέντρο βρήκα αυτό: 
> http://www.detewe-home.de/cps/rde/xchg/ ... -11259.htm
> σε αυτή την τιμή :
> http://www.flotterfuchs.de/produkt.asp? ... s_id=30842
> 
> Έχει κανείς ασχοληθεί με το συγκεκριμένο ή παρόμοια κέντρα ?


Τα φέρνει ο ξάδερφος Ελλάδα με ελληνικά εγχειρίδια κλπ.

http://www.logitel.gr

----------

